# Survival kit - Necklace



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I was doing some quick searching and found a great idea for a simple survival kit designed around a wire-saw turned into a necklace.

M40 Review-Ranger Rick's Survival Necklace

Does anyone have anything similar to this and if so - do you normally carry it with you?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

That looks like a lot of crap to hang around your neck. I can't see that as being a comfortable thing to wear.


----------



## mysticbird (May 23, 2010)

*I don't think so*



allen_idaho said:


> That looks like a lot of crap to hang around your neck. I can't see that as being a comfortable thing to wear.


:gaah:

That necklace might be all right for Ranger Rick but he is not a real person. I carry most of that stuff and much more balanced in various pockets of cargo pants, coat and pack.

The only thing around my neck is my compass on a lanyard tucked safely inside my clothing. It is handy to use, not likely to get lost and most important there is no danger of hanging yourself on a tree branch.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of the wire-saw on a break-away connecting chain. Some of the pendants seem a little much for Every Day Carry (EDC), but, in a survival situation, instead of having them all tucked in the bottom-corner of a backpack, they are right there, ready for use.

I don't know if I would go to the same extent as that particular unit, but, it does give some ideas.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I was doing some quick searching and found a great idea for a simple survival kit designed around a wire-saw turned into a necklace.
> 
> M40 Review-Ranger Rick's Survival Necklace
> 
> Does anyone have anything similar to this and if so - do you normally carry it with you?


Looks like a great set up,:2thumb: as I have worked at making what I would considder the ultimate BOB for my backpack, I have already accumulated part of this necklace. You can get a small flint & steel fire striking kit at a Boy Scout store in your area. They are $2.99 and less than half the price and size of ones from other sporting goods stores. I picked up 2 of them yesterday, and they tested quite well.:2thumb:


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

This reminds me of the film canister kits I used to make with summer campers  I have never worn anything but ID successfully around my neck. It always gets in my way or tries to choke me.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

The 'Ranger Rick' idea comes from Special Forces ideas.
The wire saw/drinking tube was common for US military forces, but it wasn't always used as a 'Saw'...
Saw can also be taped inside a belt, or slipped inside the waste band of your pants, or seams of your pants.

Along with razor tape laced into boot flaps and a dozen other 'Weapons' secreted away in different places.

The edges of dog tags being sharpened has been around as long as dog tags have been around.
There are accounts of sharpened dog tags going back to WW-I with US Marines doing it in case they were captured.
It gained popularity in Viet-Nam when rubber edge guards were issued to keep them from making 'Noise', beating taping them up to keep them from making noise or cutting you up if sharpened.

Since most soldiers laced a dog tag into their boot laces, I don't know how many sets of laces I had cut up from sharpened tags, but sharpening a set of tags was almost a requirement when I joined up in the 70's.

The idea of a tag in the boot laces was so if your head was missing, your tags would also be missing and knowing WHO you were, or if injured, what your blood type was a good idea.

If captured, you were usually bound with hands behind your back, on your knees, and having that tag in your boot laces made it reachable.

Most desk pogues didn't do the sharpened tags, but about all 'Field' troops did... And the idea was, when you were captured, your dog tags were always confiscated, but the tag in the boot laces was often overlooked.

Same with razor tape in the lace flaps of your boots, wire in your waist band, Spike nails pushed into your boot heels, ect.
US special forces delivered so many casualties to 'Guards' that the VC and NVA started taking the boots off the soldiers right away...
...Not that it did them any good, they still lost unsuspecting guards right and left when they encountered Special Forces troops.

Later, the troops started wearing 'Survival Necklaces' during training when they were shoved out into inhospitable places to 'Survive' for days or weeks at a time.
Since you never know WHEN they are going to dump you into the Jungle, Desert, ect. for your 'Final' of the course,
You keep the stuff on you at ALL TIMES so it's along when you get dumped.

A compass, a basic cutting tool, the saw is convenience, the tube is actually the mandatory part, the saw is incidental to the tube- but VERY handy, 

If you take a look at most SF troops today, you will find a knife of some kind on a lanyard around the neck, the smaller, flatter and more unnoticed the better...

Up until the aftermath of 2001, and for a good while afterwards, I wore a de-magnetized Titanium knife on a lanyard around my neck when I traveled, never once stopped in airport security with it.
They were issued to us for mine probes, de-magnetized so magnetic mines wouldn't be triggered, and metal detectors didn't seem to find them either...

If there is a will, there is a way...
I WILL NOT fly, or travel anywhere UNARMED, I'm not going to be one of the cattle on the next 9/11 that wouldn't do anything.


----------



## sinbad (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, not a wire-saw in my case. I just got one of those ID card lanyards ( I was attending a conference). Instaed of throwing it afterwards, I removed the card sleeve and attached a ring. To the ring I attached a whistle, a small flashlight, a small pocket tool, and a small carabiner. It can be used as a keyring kit, or necklace kit. 

A simlar necklace kit sits in almost every bag I have, even the work bag. In case of emergency, I will put this necklace around my neck (under the jacket or shirt) just in case I am separated from my bag.


----------

